# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Beachside Unit Reno

## firemangray

Howdy All,
Starting a complete reno of a 25 yr old unit in Palm Beach QLD, these are some shots before the sledgehammer comes out. More to follow.

----------


## murray44

The neighbours are going to love you.   :Smilie:

----------


## firemangray

:Mad:  Don't talk to me about neighbours!! Luckily I've got a tolerant unit manager (It's in a resort complex)

----------


## watson

Ya wouldn't consider changing your username to ThatNoisyBlokeNextDoor  ??   :Rotfl:

----------


## firemangray

My favourite part!! Senseless destruction, gotta love it, One Kitchen, 2 bathrooms, 3 toilets, All downstairs Ceilings, plus flooring demolished and (eventually) transferred to skip.

----------


## firemangray

> Ya wouldn't consider changing your username to ThatNoisyBlokeNextDoor ??

  
I'm trying to operate under the code of STEALTH, not really working tho LOL  :No:

----------


## watson

Tee Hee..what I'll do is change this to the Go to Whoa Forum..so that you can keep showing us progress.

----------


## firemangray

Thanks champion :2thumbsup: 
not much of a forum user!!

----------


## watson

You're doin' fine.
Looks like a ton of fun.

----------


## firemangray

Downstairs ceilings are square set, Banister rail and Balustrade gone, stairwell stripped, wiring roughed in, Nib walls and screed floors in both bathrooms done and ready for waterproofing tomorrow, New hot water and all plumbing/aircon relocated, wardrobes stripped out for painting. ahhh... busy day... beer time I think

----------


## PlasterPro

Good work gray  :2thumbsup: 
looks like a a big job, are you on track ? put all that crab in the skip ,did it all have to go down the stairs?
your on a time line of 4 weeks is that right? if so only just over 3 weeeks to go  :Biggrin:  
looks like you`ve had a pretty good steel guy come around and do some suspended ceiling for you. you going to put any insalation in?

----------


## firemangray

Cheers PlasterPro, First week of March is unofficial finish date. All waste was professionally lowered off the third floor balcony into the skip using skyhooks and an oxygen crane... OHS at it's best! Yeah, got a couple of the ol' steel fixers pals to do the square setting, looks good, but I think I need you to do a final inspection to make sure there's no corners been cut!

----------


## Armers

baaahhhhhhhgeeesus you're hot to trot... going well man! Going well... What i would give for 4 solid weeks off just to go crazy in my house! 
Good work man, kudos.  
Armers

----------


## PlasterPro

what is the plan for the stairwell?

----------


## firemangray

Engineered bamboo hardwood T&G floors, direct stuck with ally tread extrusion corners. Glass Balustrade with timber base n rail up top + timber handrail on far wall main section. Haven't decided what colour to stain the timber as yet. suggestions? :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlasterPro

dunno about bamboo but some great pics n ideas on this page , dude is also a avid forum user  HOME PAGE (CLINT FUDGE FLOOR SANDING)

----------


## firemangray

upstairs skirting boards stripped, sanded and prepped for enamel, cavity slider into ensuite fitted (doorjamb+architrave mouldings do come Monday morn) Waterproofing in both bathrooms signed off, all downstairs walls skim coated for sanding, upstairs ceilings painted (except bathrooms, being done Sunday) new hot water system in, all plumbing and electrical work roughed in and signed off until final fit off... phew, whataweek!!

----------


## firemangray

> dunno about bamboo but some great pics n ideas on this page , dude is also a avid forum user  HOME PAGE (CLINT FUDGE FLOOR SANDING)

  Some nice lookin work there, gives me  few ideas... will keep ya posted

----------


## Armers

Awesome work... good week of work... Quick question whats the red cable hanging in the middle of the room? Thats the only one i can't work out what its for!?  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## PlasterPro

smoke?

----------


## firemangray

> smoke?

  Almost, they're wiring for the 3 thermal detectors downstairs. Had a bit of a win there as I was expecting to have to pay for them being removed/refitted, but the alarm technician found dodgy wiring on the original installations and had to rewire them by law, so body corp will be footing the bill for that one :happy:  :happy:  :happy:

----------


## firemangray

Getting some paint on the ceilings and walls, Tilers have finished waterproofing and begun laying bathrooms, soundproofing applied downstairs. Kitchen carcasses should be in by Monday, tilers will have a fair go at the downstairs floors over the next couple of days. Cavity slider's been hung, but will come off for planing/painting Tuesday. Starting to resemble something now...excited! :2thumbsup:

----------


## firemangray

Big week for the Painters and Tilers!! Ceilings are signed off, all walls have been prep coated and first coat of colour applied (dulux natural white 101 w/w), doors/skirts/architraves etc. all taken back to bare then prep coated. Tilers have finished laying the floors d/stairs inc. grouting. waiting on more tiles to finish walls and bathrooms. cabinet carcasses have ben fitted, ready for stone tops/splash backs/cupboard faces (to be fitted last to avoid damage). Upstairs floors have been levelled out, ready for moisture barrier application (bamboo flooring arrives Monday, getting laid this week) Past the halfway mark now, only 2-3 wks to go!

----------


## firemangray

> Engineered bamboo hardwood T&G floors, direct stuck with ally tread extrusion corners. Glass Balustrade with timber base n rail up top + timber handrail on far wall main section. Haven't decided what colour to stain the timber as yet. suggestions?

  Howdy PP,
This is a few examples of the bamboo T&G flooring we'll be using. The lighter colour in satin is the one we've chosen. As you can see, some of the stairs they've done look fairly smart (images courtesy of ULTIMATE FLOORING QLD)

----------


## PlasterPro

looking good there gray,   I like the chocolate coulerd stain the best.

----------


## firemangray

Finally got time to upload the finished photos of the unit. Been a slog but we got it done. Looks a little different to how it started! More pics to follow

----------


## firemangray

:Sneaktongue:

----------


## Armers

Awesome awesome work there.. Hows is it to live in the newness of the unit!?  
I can't wait till i am at that point! 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## namtrak

That looks superb!

----------


## sundancewfs

Very neat firemangray!
Looks like it came up a treat. :brava:

----------


## heaven4235

FIREMANYGREY:  Great job!  Looks great.  On a side note wondering if you can tell me where you got your Main bed from? we are looking for one very similar if not the same and cant seem to find one. The bed with the slatted bedhead and end.  Thanks heaps in advance.

----------


## Unique1

Many Many congrats FIREMANYGREY on the brilliant job  :2thumbsup:  , it is looking great. 
When you have a minute, could you kindly let me know whom did you hire to complete the job? How much did it cost? and mate i love your tiles, tell me about them. lol . 
Once again well done, enjoy your reno'ed apt.   
Cheers

----------

